# tatoos....



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

....mal ne frage an alle , die schon welche haben - tuts denn weh ?????? will was auf den unterarm machen lassen - da scheint mir die haut aber recht empfindlich zu sein , oder ???? lg , kati


----------



## Noxya (25. August 2010)

Hallo Trek

Ja, meine Tattoos haben beide weh getan.  
Aber ich finde das gehört auch wirklich etwas dazu, es ist halt eine Nadel, die in die Haut reinsticht. 
Ich hab eins am Rücken, das hat mässig weh getan. Die Haut dort ist nicht so sensibel und die Tätowierdauer war nur ca. 20 Minuten. Von daher sehr gut auszuhalten. 
Das andere Tattoo hab ich von der Leiste bis fast zum Ellenbogen hoch, seitlich am Bauch. Da ist die Haut hingegen sehr gut innerviert. Es hat extrem weh getan, vorallem halt, weil es so gross ist und entsprechend lange gedauert hat (2mal 3 stunden Tätowierzeit).

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es einfach je länger es dauert, je mehr schmerzt. Der Schmerz potensiert sich mit der Zeit, wahrscheinlich, weil der Körper zunehmend schlechter damit umgehen kann.

Aber ich denke am Arm wird der Schmerz für dich erträglich sein, auch wenn der Innenarm etwas sensibler ist als aussen. Ausserdem kann das Tattoo ja nicht so gross sein, wenn es am Arm ist. Die Dauer wird sicher nicht so lange sein..
Ich würde vorher einfach gut/genug essen/trinken, damit der Kreislauf stabil ist.

Das klingt jetzt alles negativ, aber ich muss sagen, ich würd es wieder machen, trotz den Schmerzen. Es ist eine Erfahrung und ich habe sehr viel Freude  an meinen Tattoos. 
Wünsch dir gutes gelingen  und viel spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (25. August 2010)

Ja, ein Tattoo schwirrt mir auch schon längere Zeit im Kopf rum. Zwar nicht am Unterarm, aber an der Innenseite des Oberarms. Nur glaub ich auch, dass das ziemlich schmerzen wird, die Haut ist da ja auch nicht die dickste... 

Hm... mal überlegen was ich mache.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (25. August 2010)

Hab mir nach über 9 Jahren Überlegungszeit eins am Fuß stechen lassen. Es hat tierisch weh getan, weil es ja alles direkt auf dem Knochen ist. 
Die Biolehrerin spricht: Theoretisch gilt, je mehr "Fleisch" an dem Bereich ist, desto "weniger" tuts weh  allerdings ist jeder anders empfindlich und kann unterschiedlich viel Schmerz aushalten. 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn man sich mit dem Motiv (evtl. der Bedeutung usw) und der gewünschten Stelle am Körper ausreichend auseinandergesetzt hat, dann hält man auch jede Stelle und fast jede Dauer durch. Deshalb: Nicht von anderen reinreden lassen, Schmerzen sind subjektiv, MACH DEIN DING!  Viel Spaß beim aussuchen und nachher genießen ;-)


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

Kati,

ich bin mir sicher, du hälst das aus!

Ich finde es nicht so schlimm! Kommt drauf an, wieviel Zeit das Stechen in Anspruch nimmt. Meine längste Sitzung war 2 std und 45 Minuten. Die letzten 10 Minuten waren eigentlich die Schlimmsten! 

Wie groß soll es werden und in welche Richtung geht das Tattoo?


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

...hmmm, soll der name meines hundes in gotischer schrift werden - mit einer efeu ranke untendrunter.... so mittelgross.....


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hmmm, soll der name meines hundes in gotischer schrift werden - mit einer efeu ranke untendrunter.... so mittelgross.....



Das werden dann ganz schön viele Outlines (die sticht man im "Normalfall zuerst)... aber da mußt du durch!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

....werd´es tapfer ertragen .... aber denke , eher oben  am arm - also schon unten  , aber auf der oberseite ,,,, is schon spät , hab ausdrucksschwierigkeiten - kicher ...


----------



## mangolassi (25. August 2010)

Ich habe eins am Oberarm, so 2-3 cm von der Achsel entfernt, ganz rum. Ich glaube auf der Innenseite tat es weh (ist schon so lang her, ich war noch jung), aber nur manchmal und mehr beim Ausfüllen mit Farbe. Aber nicht so sehr, dass ich mir was anmerken lassen hab. 
Das sind doch nur die Männer, die immer rummemmen, oder?


----------



## anne waffel (25. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hmmm, soll der name meines hundes in gotischer schrift werden - mit einer efeu ranke untendrunter.... so mittelgross.....



Ähm, das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst 

Anne...sprachlos


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Tattoo - ausgemalt, also nicht nur outline - auf dem rechten Schulterblatt. Ein Tribal, das nichts aussagt, nur der Linie folgt, die die Schulter vorgibt. Weh getan hat eigentlich vorrangig die Outline, weil die mit dünner Nadel gestochen wird. Das Ausfüllen erfolgt dann mit mehreren Nadeln und ist kein wirkliches Thema mehr. Manche Stellen sind schmerzhafter, andere weniger. Wichtig ist es, sich zu entspannen, wie beim Zahnarzt. Wenn Du verkrampfst, wird´s nicht besser, sondern übler...

Ansonsten will ich hier keine Nazisymbole mehr sehen (gelöscht) und auch keinen Schwachsinn und keine Angriffe auf Mit- und Ohneglieder hier im Forum mehr lesen, sonst ist dieser Thread nicht nur zu, sondern ich werde auch meine ersten Punkte und Sperren als Moderatorin verteilen. Ich wollte das nie und will es auch weiterhin nicht, weil ich nicht auf Machtausübung stehe. Aber wer sich nicht benimmt, fliegt auch bei mir raus! Ich hoffe, das ist deutlich genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. August 2010)

Meins am Oberarm-Innenseite war eigentlich recht angenehm. Klar, tut schon weh, aber man kann es aushalten. Fühlte sich so an, als ob ne Katze mit der heißen Kralle da langritzt. Extrem weh tat nur die Schattierung. Da bin ich fast an die Decke gegangen, je näher der an die Achselhöhle kam. 
Aber irgendwie, wenn man nachher drüber nachdenkt, alles wirklich aushaltbar.

Bin schon am überlegen über das nächste, also gehts


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Nur so am Rande:
Mit mir hat sich mal eine Nachbarin unterhalten, die mich immer nur mit "Frau Doktor" (ohne Namen) anspricht und einen mords Respekt vor mir bzw. meinen Titeln hat. Wie wir drauf gekommen sind, weiß ich nicht mehr, nur noch, dass sie abgelästert hat über Tätowierte. Alles Asoziale, Alkoholiker, Vergewaltiger, Schläger, Knackis. Und Frauen mit Tattoos... Ganz daneben. Junkies, Kindermörderinnen, Hartz IV. Ich hörte zu und hörte zu... Und lachte in mich hinein...


----------



## Slide303 (26. August 2010)

mahlzeit zusammen.

wenn ihr nicht gerade plant, euch eine 7 stunden sitzung anzutun und am nächsten tag die fortsetzung durchzuführen (den fehler hab ich bei meinem ersten gemacht, gott sei dank blutete der arm am tag 2 so stark, das er keine farbe mehr angenommen hat), geht der schmerz absolut klar. körperteile mit viel muskulatur tun dabei natürlich weniger weh, als stellen mit fast ausschliesslich haut und knochen. ich lasse mir morgen mein zweites in düsseldorf stechen, natürlich verteilt auf 3 sitzungen im abstand mehrerer wochen ;-) so sollte es auszuhalten sein. was aber viel wichtiger ist, nehmt euch bei der wahl des motives ordentlich zeit, abwaschbar sind die dinger nicht.

nur mut, wer schön sein will muss leiden.

gruß christian


----------



## Nuala (26. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Tattoo - ausgemalt, also nicht nur outline - auf dem rechten Schulterblatt. Ein Tribal, das nichts aussagt, nur der Linie folgt, die die Schulter vorgibt. Weh getan hat eigentlich vorrangig die Outline, weil die mit dünner Nadel gestochen wird. Das Ausfüllen erfolgt dann mit mehreren Nadeln und ist kein wirkliches Thema mehr. Manche Stellen sind schmerzhafter, andere weniger. Wichtig ist es, sich zu entspannen, wie beim Zahnarzt. Wenn Du verkrampfst, wird´s nicht besser, sondern übler...
> 
> Ansonsten will ich hier keine Nazisymbole mehr sehen (gelöscht) und auch keinen Schwachsinn und keine Angriffe auf Mit- und Ohneglieder hier im Forum mehr lesen, sonst ist dieser Thread nicht nur zu, sondern ich werde auch meine ersten Punkte und Sperren als Moderatorin verteilen. Ich wollte das nie und will es auch weiterhin nicht, weil ich nicht auf Machtausübung stehe. Aber wer sich nicht benimmt, fliegt auch bei mir raus! Ich hoffe, das ist deutlich genug...



@Bergradlerin: Ich glaube, bei dem geposteten Bild handelte es sich nicht um ein "Nazisymbol", Hakenkreuz, sondern vielmehr um  Svastika, ein hinduistisches Symbol, welches "alles ist gut" bedeutet. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es gut ist, dass Du es gelöscht hast, da der Typ, der er es gepostet hat, damit provozieren wollte (was ja auch gelungen ist). 
Du machst Deinem "Job" als Moderatorin alle Ehre


----------



## giftzwerg83w (26. August 2010)

Eher Christina, oder?!


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2010)

Habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt wie so ein Tatoo in einigen Jahren aussieht - wenn ich drandenke, wie sich mein Körper oder die Haut so verändert in den letzten Jahren (Ü 40 !), da mach ich mir lieber Farbe in die Haare, um von anderen Stellen abzulenken...wer rot sieht guckt dann vielleicht nicht noch auf andere Körperpartien 
...als ich jung war, waren Tatoos noch nicht in, vielleicht hätt ichs da auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Recht hast Du.    Ich würde auch keines an Stellen am Oberkörper machen lassen - auf die Idee wäre ich auch U40 nicht gekommen  -, die man in normaler Kleidung sieht. Im T-Shirt zum Beispiel. Meines sieht man nur in ärmellosen Klamotten. So war´s auch geplant. Auch ein Arschgeweih wäre für mich nie infrage gekommen. Eines an den Beinen dagegen durchaus. Leider habe ich dort OP-Narben, auf denen es sich nicht gut tätowiert...

Dass sich die Haut verändert, vor allem an den Armen, habe ich in letzter Zeit leider auch bemerkt. Und ich bin froh, dass ich dort kein Tattoo habe. Vor allem bleicht es über die Jahre einfach aus. Meines auf der Schulter musste ich vor einigen Jahren nachstechen lassen, weil es grau wurde.


----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2010)

Hmm. Ich hab eins auf dem Rücken, zwischen den Schulterblättern. Es ist mittlerweile 11 Jahre alt und ich bin 49 .
Die Haut ist dort nach wie vor schön straff und prall (leider nicht mehr an anderen Stellen ), man sieht es nur, wenn ich was rückenfreies oder Bikini trage. Es sieht auch immer noch gut aus, wenn es mal verwaschen aussieht lass ich es nachbehandeln. Es gefällt mir auch nach wie vor sehr gut und ich würde mir auch ein zweites machen lassen, allerdings immer an Stellen wo die Haut auch später noch gut aussieht.
Wehgetan hats schon, aber ich fands jetzt nicht so dolle. Muss man halt durch, Zahnschmerzen sind schlimmer.

Übrigens, was man sich tätowieren lässt ist ja wohl sehr persönlich und kann nicht jedem gefallen, Kommentare in der Art find ich vollkommen fehl am Platz.


----------



## Slide303 (26. August 2010)

@ giftzwerg83w: 
Christian war schon richtig. Das ich mich in einem LadyForum befinde, ist mir leider erst später aufgefallen. Ich hoffe ich habe euren thread nicht entweiht ^^ ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...als ich jung war, waren Tatoos noch nicht in, vielleicht hätt ichs da auch gemacht


 
Ja, deswegen habe ich es damals (so vor ungefähr 24 Jahren) auch gemacht. Da haben die Leute noch die Straßenseite gewechselt wenn man nur mit nem kleinen Tattoo kam. Habe aber auch darauf geachtet, dass man es verdecken kann (klassisch Oberarm), da man ja nie weiß, was später kommt.

Es ist mittlerweile etwas unscharf und grau geworden. Das Stechen hat nicht wirklich weh getan. Eher so ein leichtes Kratzen.

Im Winter kommt jetzt ein zweites auf die Innenseite des Unterarmes. Die Entscheidung hierfür hat länger gedauert als von Tätowierer damals prophezeit, aber ich hatte einfach kein passendes Motiv. Und jetzt geht auch Unterarm. Ich muss zum Glück keine Rücksicht mehr im Hinblick auf den Beruf nehmen. Wenn Kollegen mit fett tätowierten Waden, Unterarmen, ect. rumlaufen, darf ich dass auch.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auf der dünneren Haut der Unterarminnenseite etwas weh tun wird, aber ich denke, es gibt Schlimmeres.

Und wenn ich wirklich mal 80 Jahre oder älter werden sollte, ist es mir völlig egal, wie die Tattoos dann aussehen. Mich stören nicht mal meine grauen Haare, im Gegensatz zu meinem Freund und seiner Familie (Frisördynastie, also berufsbedingt um nicht zu sagen, mittlerweile wohl schon genetisch bedingt).


----------



## ghostmoni (26. August 2010)

Den Schmerz empfindet jeder anders. Meins tat höllisch weh (Schulter), aber ich würde es immer wieder machen. Überlege auch schon an einem zweiten, aber das dauert noch etwas (für's Erste hab ich auch ca. 9 Jahre gebraucht). Berufsbedingt nehme ich aber auch nur Stellen, die man verdecken kann. 

Wenn meine Haut irgendwann runzelig ist, will ich die wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr so zeigen. Also ist es auch egal, ob ich dann tätowiert bin oder nicht. Aber das Tattoo bleibt trotzdem ein Teil von mir und ich weiß, was es mir zu der Zeit, als ich es hab stechen lassen, bedeutet hat.

Sei dir einfach sicher, was du willst und wohin es an deinem Körper gehört.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Jetzt hört endlich mit dem rumgezicke auf, wir sind schließlich im LO und nicht bei den Herren der Schöpfung.


----------

